# Display tank at Veterinarian



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I've opened negotiations about planting the 55 gallon hex display tank in the lobby waiting area at my vet's office. It houses SA cichlids and is in a sunny lobby. Right now it has blue gravel and silk plants  with the plant photo paper background. As I was admiring the fish, I told the vet assistants that it should have real plants. They complained that the fish dig up the plants and have remodeled their breeding cave by digging in the gravel a few inches around the pot. I shared ideas about java fern and anubias fastened to rock or wood, then offered to have SWOAPE do the tank for them. 

They seemed very concerned about cost, but interested enough to talk with the docs. I said that we would be sharing plants from cuttings from our tanks and maintain the tank. With cost concerns, I am not sure if they would be willing to go CO2, but it's early stages yet.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This does sound like a possibility if we can keep the tank low maintenance and low light. We are already working with one LFS in the Cinci area about the possiblities of setting up a tank and had wanted to get this going prior to setting up displays in offices and what not. 

I think it may be better to go the LFS route first. That way when people see the tanks in an office setting, they can be pointed to an LFS so they can purchase some plants themselves. We may also want to look into having some plants donated by a LFS. If the office is willing to place a small sign on or near that tank stating the name of the LFS donating the plants and also that we (SWOAPE) maintain the tank, it could give both of us some advertising.

Where is this office and what are the dimensions of the tank? I'm not sure of the dimensions of a 55g hex but it is probably not very conducive to "most" plants. I would imagine it is taller than it is wide and that is what makes Hex tanks "typically" hard to light. I doubt the Vet is interested in adding more lighting to the tank considering your remark about cost. That being said, Anubias and Java Ferns would work well in a low light, non-CO2 setup with Cichlids. 

Most, if not all, stem plants would be out of the question due to Cichlids and lighting levels. The only problem with Anubias and Java Ferns is that they grow very slowly and not many of us have them. That is also why they are expensive in LFS. If we can find a store that is interested in donating a few plants, then maybe some of us can donate a few also.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, do go low light and CO2 if possible. No ferts the first few weeks providing the substrate has some nutrients.

Otherwise you are setting yourself up for a disaster - tanks set up by a club are cool until someone has to do the maintenance.

--Nikolay


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

The vets office is right to be concerned about the south american cichlids. I've kept several of them and they dig right down to the glass. I added some rotala and bacopa to my jaguar and red devil tank and a dozen of them were uprooted in less than a minute. 

What kind of cichlids do they have now? Would they be willing to switch fish? Several sa cichlids get to be a foot long. 

Its nice that you want to help them out, but I would warn you that there are several south american cichlids that are exteremely aggressive and won't tolerate anything in their territory. Plants are no problem for sa cihlids to move - mine move rocks from time to time (although they are 10" fish)

I think java moss would be the best bet if any plant would make it. I know its not the best looking but it sure is hard to kill and doesn't mind being uprooted. I think that annubias would be damaged by the uprooting process and would not grow back fast enough. Floating plants would be safe too but those are hard to see ;-)


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I doubt they would be willing to switch fish as I got the impression they were new to this aquarium as they had been keeping something different last time I was in the office (not that I paid much attention as I wasn't keeping aquariums then). When I stop back tomorrow to gauge how interested they are and see if the docs really want to do this I will ask just which types of cichlids they are keeping among other questions Matt and I have brainstormed about.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Any new info on this Dineen?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

This weekend was jammed with previously arranged things as was today. It's first on my agenda for Tuesday.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Despite my explaining that planted tanks are more stable than unplanted, the docs aren't interested at this time because this is a new set up with these cichlids. (I got it wrong, there are a mix of four Africans.) He says perhaps later when they have things more stable. I did say, yes later may be more suitable as the plants most suitable are slow growers and we would be more likely to have plants availalble to us then and do keep us in mind. My cat goes back next in January, so we will see what the interest is like then.

I did get pictures of the tank and where it's located, but I won't post them as they aren't interested just now --perhaps share them at the meeting.


----------

